# Dh 230



## CentraCromos (25. März 2011)

Servus liebe Forengemeinde,

bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines DH 230 (Gebrauchtkauf). Bin jetzt auch schon bisserl gefahren, muss sagen perfekt!
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz schlau geworden wo man bei Lapierre mal anfragen kann wegen Support etc. ... hat da von euch jemand evtl. ne Email Adresse oder so was irgendwie überfordert mich nämlich deren Seite!

Ach ja Falls noch jemand im Forum so ein Bike fährt: Welche Lenkwinkeleinstellung fahrt Ihr? 


Grüße


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (9. April 2011)

Hallo CentraCromos,

ich fahre seit einem knappen Jahr auch ein 230! (auch gebraucht)
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Bike, wenn du deinen Dämpfer super einstellst, klebt dein Hinterbau am Boden! 
Den Lenkwinkel hab ich flach, also -1Grad  du? (Je kleiner die Gradzahl des Lenkwinkels, desto waagerechter ist deine Gabel, gutes Beispiel Mondraker Summum  )
Ich fahr nen DHX 5.0 Coil, welchen Dämpfer hast du denn drin?
Wegen E-Mail oder Telefonnummer von Lapierre kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Fr33Rid3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CentraCromos (9. April 2011)

Servus,

hab heute das Teil zum ersten mal im DH bewegt und muss echt sagen toll! Dämpfersetup zwar langwierig aber jetzt passts mir eigentlich ganz hervorragend! Ich hab den DHX 5.0 Air drinnen... Dachte am Anfang OK der wird eh rausgeschmissen und gegen nen Coil ersetzt aber bis jetzt alles TIPTOP! 
Bin erst mit -1 dann mit +1 gefahren mir taugt der etwas steilere Winkel wesentlich besser, aber is sicher Geschmackssache; War auch heute ne Strecke mit extrem vielen Anliegern und eigentlich keinen richtigen "Bügelpassagen".

Hab bei mir am Radl noch so ein paar Baustellen (Reifen, Lenker und Sattel) aber an sonsten echt super!


Hatte inzwischen auch Kontakt mit Lapierre weil ich wissen wollte wie es mit Ersatzlagern und ähnlichem aussieht; Alles kein Problem. Wenn Du eine Adresse brauchst, schick ich Dir gerne per PM.


Grüße, Simon


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (11. April 2011)

okay, ja wär nett, wenn du mir die schickst ;-)
Meinst du, die haben auch die (bei mir) blauen Sticker, die auf dem Rahmen sind?
Ich hätte die gern alle nochmal... mit rot


----------



## f4f79 (13. Mai 2011)

Servus Leute,
Hab mir vor kurzem auch ein 230er geholt, wollt mal fragen ob ich auch die adresse bekommen könnte?
Wäre echt nett...
Habt ihr auch Probleme mit den Lagerschrauben am Hinterbau, das die sich lösen?

Mfg Frank


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (13. Mai 2011)

also kontakt kannste knicken.
such dir einen händler der lapierre führt und verkauft und frag bei denen an, sie sollten deine probleme lösen. am besten dort, wo du dein lapierre gekauft hast!
ja eine lagerschraube vom hinterbau löst sich minimal... unwichtig, anderes problem bei mir: RAHMENRISS ... ja das ist, glaub mir!, schlimmer


----------



## CentraCromos (13. Mai 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen nach anfangs: "Ja Decor-Kit können wir Ihnen schicken... blablabla" nix is passiert. 
Bike Händler is da wesentlich kompetenter!

Rahmenbruch is nattürlich mächtig bescheiden... Wo is er denn gebrochen?


----------



## f4f79 (13. Mai 2011)

alles klar, dank trotzdem...
hab die schrauben mit loctite eingeklebt, noch halten sie.
Rahmenbruch ist natürlich nicht schön!
Weißt wie es passiert ist? Also ich mein nach nem Drop oder so?
Wo ist er den gebrochen?


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (13. Mai 2011)

ja das weiß ich alles nicht, wann und wieso... komisch war das:
ich wollt nur einen gabelservice, bis ich angerufen wurde und es hieß "dein rahmen hat einen riss, wir lassen die gabel in ruhe... schau dir das bitte erst an"
dann kam ich hin un sah einen kleinen riss am steuerrohr vorne am gusset.
oberer verschluss vom steuerrohr... :-(
naja der händler versucht nen neuen rahmen zu bekommen  hoffen und beten!


----------



## m4Z3 (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,
weiß jmd hier bescheid welche buchsen / hülsen bei einem fox dhx rc4 dämpfer verbaut werden müssen??? komm nicht ganz somit den angaben klar.

THX


----------



## m4Z3 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin,
THEMA erledigt, habs herrausgefunden!
Brauche die Buchsen von FOX die insgesammt ne Breite von 25,2mm haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2011)

Fr33Rid3r schrieb:


> ja das weiß ich alles nicht, wann und wieso... komisch war das:
> ich wollt nur einen gabelservice, bis ich angerufen wurde und es hieß "dein rahmen hat einen riss, wir lassen die gabel in ruhe... schau dir das bitte erst an"
> dann kam ich hin un sah einen kleinen riss am steuerrohr vorne am gusset.
> oberer verschluss vom steuerrohr... :-(
> naja der händler versucht nen neuen rahmen zu bekommen  hoffen und beten!



Was ist bei dir rausgekommen?
Sind noch mehr Rahmenrisse beim DH230 bekannt?
Ich frage nur, da ich mir evtl. ein gebrauchtes kaufen will.


----------



## vossi007 (11. Januar 2012)

Servus Leute,

bin jetzt auch im Besitz eines DH 230 - geiles moped! 

Paar Fragen:

meines stammt auch aus dem berüchtigten Jahr 2007 (Januar) - wisst ihr (auch von Erfahrungen anderer 230 Fahrer) wo ich überall genau nach Rissen schauen sollte?

@Freerider, war der Riss auch ohne Ausbau der Gabel zu erkennen?


Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass nicht jedes Bike aus 07 Fertigungsfehler hatte und es sich im groben auf ein paar Erfahrungen beschränken, von denen man im Netz liest...

noch etwas:

hat wer nen Tipp zur Einstellung des DHX-Airs parat?

merci


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (11. Januar 2012)

Hey!

erstmal sorry an bernd_e, wegen der verspäteten Antwort.
Also mein Verkäufer sagte mir, er hätte eine Art "Connection" zu Lapierre und konnte mir den gerissen Hauptrahmen (d.h. ohne Hinterbau/Schwinge) für einen günstigeren Preis neu besorgen! Bis jetzt hält der Rahmen, es sind keine ungewöhnlichen gebrauchsspuren zu finden (hab auch alles abgeklebt :-D)!

@vossi007,
Ja der Riss war ohne Gabelausbau zu erkennen. Ich würde gerne ein Bild zeigen, weiß aber nicht ob bzw. wie ich hier eins holaden kann...
Es handelte sich um einen Riss, ungefähr 10-15 mm lang, der sich von der unteren Kante des Steurohrs in Richtung "Rahmenloch" (dort wo +1°/-1° steht) senkrecht zog. Ich war anfangs skeptisch, bin trotzdem weiter gefahren, auch einmal in Bad Wildbad. Da ich aber nicht der schnellste und aggressivste Fahrer bin, veränderte sich nichts am Riss. Trotzdem wurde der Rahmen sicherheitshalber ausgetauscht!

Ich hoffe dein Rahmen hält und dass du viel Spaß auf deinem neuen Rad haben wirst! 

Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen, für ein "altes" Rad kann es immernoch locker mit dieser Hinterbaufunktion bei den heutigen Bikes mithalten! Klasse Rad und mit der richtigen Ausstattung perfekt für alle Strecken und Geschwindigkeiten geeignet!

Gruß


----------



## m4Z3 (11. Januar 2012)

@ Fr33Rid3r
kann ich dir nur zustimmen mit dem "alten Rad" 
finds immer noch mega vom style und geometrie.
deswegen lass ich meins nun auch pulvern, wenn ich ne gescheite lackiereri in meiner nähe finden würde ...


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (12. Januar 2012)

in welcher Farbe willst es dir lackieren lassen? Und wie machst es mit der Aufschrift?


----------



## m4Z3 (12. Januar 2012)

Also der Hinterbau wird mattschwarz und der Hauptrahmen mattweiß... Aufschrifft gibts dann eben keine mehr soll alles ohne sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vossi007 (12. Januar 2012)

danke fuers schnelle antworten!

bin bisher nur dazu gekommen auf asphalt zu fahren. eindruck ist sehr sehr gut. faehrt jmd von euch den air daempfer?


----------



## m4Z3 (12. Januar 2012)

vossi007 schrieb:


> danke fuers schnelle antworten!
> 
> bin bisher nur dazu gekommen auf asphalt zu fahren. eindruck ist sehr sehr gut. faehrt jmd von euch den air daempfer?



Hab den fox rc4 drin... Hat ein bissel am Rahmen geschliffen :-/ überlege umzusteigen auf den air...


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (12. Januar 2012)

@m4Z3
matt schwarz 0.o geil! matt weiß kann ich mir grad schwer vorstellen! warum machst du nicht den ganzen rahmen in matt schwarz oder eben matt weiß? denke, dass würde besser aussehen, oder lass am besten zum testen einfach zuerst den hinterbau lackieren, sodass du sehen kannst, wie ungefähr das endprodukt weiß/schwarz wäre 

@voddi007
habe seit anfang an einen dhx coil drin. mein vorbesitzer, der alle DH modelle von Lapierre gefahren ist, meinte, dass ein stahldämpfer auf schnellen ruppigen trails sensibler wäre.. welchen air haste denn drin? den dhx 5.0 air?


----------



## vossi007 (12. Januar 2012)

jipp, den air - ist fast noch die komplette orginalausstattung am hobel


----------



## m4Z3 (12. Januar 2012)

Das is ja das Problem. Hab noch keinen lacker in der nähe gefunden wo ich einfach mal hin könnt.... Wollt auch erst komplett schwarz... Mal schauen.werd mich die tage mal wieder damit befassen ;-)


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (22. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage an euch 
Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich den Lenkwinkel verstellen kann?
Bin jetzt 2 seasons mit +1° gefahren, will jetzt mal die flachere Einstellung testen.

Bitte um schnelle Antwort!

greetz


----------



## m4Z3 (23. Januar 2012)

Hi,
du musst den lenker abbauen und dann vorne die 4 schrauben lösen dann kannst du die hülse einfach um 180° drehn oder die blaue hülse einsetzen die dann keinen Winkel hat...




Fr33Rid3r schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab mal ne Frage an euch
> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich den Lenkwinkel verstellen kann?
> Bin jetzt 2 seasons mit +1° gefahren, will jetzt mal die flachere Einstellung testen.
> ...


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab keine andere Hüsle bekommen?! :-D

Also ich kann aber auch einfach die Schwarze Schale drehen?


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (23. Januar 2012)

So Leute jetzt hab das mal geändert.
Da ich aber nicht der beste Schrauber bin, habe ich ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl!

Es wäre gut, wenn ihr jetzt öfters hier reinschauen könntet um meine Fragen zu beantworten :-D

Also ich fange mal von vorne an:
Ich hab die obere Brücke der Marzocchi 888 rc2xva 07 gelöst und vom Steuerrohr der Gabel abgezogen.
Dann habe ich die Spacer (weiß nicht ob der Begriff hier richtig ist) von dem Steuerrohr des Rahmens abgezogen.
Folgend zog ich die komplette Gabel aus dem Steuerrohr des Rahmens.
Daraufhin löste ich die 4 Klemmschrauben vorne am Steuerrohr.
Nach völligem Lösen dieser Schrauben konnte ich mit etwas Mühe dieses schwarze Teil, das sich im Steuerohr befindet, um 180° gedreht.
Nun war vorne zu lesen -1° (anstelle von +1°).

Dann habe ich alles wieder zusammengeschraubt.

Das Blöde ist nun, dass ich keinen Unterschied bemerke. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es entweder gleich geblieben ist oder sogar steiler geworden ist!


Hab ich alles richtig gemacht?! Hab ich etwas vergessen? Ich werde erst wieder auf dieses Rad sitzen, sobald ich grünes Licht habe!

Und das mit den Grad... verstehe ich das richtig? Je niedriger die Gradzahl, desto flacher ist der Lenkwinkel? Also müsste doch jetzt mit MINUS-1° der Lenkwinkel flacher sein?
Helft mir bitte!

Gruß


----------



## m4Z3 (27. Januar 2012)

Hier zur INFO wie das ganze von CaneCreek ausschaut: 
http://mtb-support.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3103


Soweit ich alles gelesen habe solltest du alles richtig gemacht haben...
Aber das OK geb ich dir natürlich nich ´sonst gibst du mir noch die schuld wenn du dich hinlegst 

welcher lenkwinkel dir besser zusagt findest du eben nur herraus indem du eben ein paar abfahrten machst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CentraCromos (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Freerider, Du hast alles richtig gemacht, fährst jetzt also mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel rum.

Ich hätt allerdings ne ganz andere Frage: Mein DH230 ist momentan komplett zerlegt weils beim Lacker ist. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen dass der Steuersatz welcher sich ja in dieser "Lenkwinkelkartusche" sitzt nicht mehr der Beste ist.
Brauch ich da nen integrierten? Und wie soll man den bitte in dieses Teil dann einpressen? Irgendjemand schon mal gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (27. Januar 2012)

na endlich 
danke für eure antworten ;-)

@CentraCromos, dir kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, tut mir leid!


----------



## vossi007 (5. Februar 2012)

@centra cromos

-du hast noch den air drin? rauscht dir das rad nicht beim mittleren federweg durch?
-wieviel psi bei welchem körpergewicht hast denn drinnen?


----------



## CentraCromos (5. Februar 2012)

Hey Vossi,

hab seit Mitte 2011 nen Manitou Revox drin hab aber vorallem gewechselt weil ich Manitou als komplettes Fahrwerk haben wollte.

Ich hatte aber auch nie wirklich Probleme mit dem verbauten 
Air, einfach soviel Luft, dass der Sag passt und dann hatte ich glaub ich den ausgleichsbehälter auf Linear, relativ viel Druck in selbigem und ProPedal ganz offen, so hats eigentlich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (20. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs,

2 andere Fragen hab ich mal aus reinem Interesse.

1. Wenn ich mein Dh 230 am Sattel anhebe, spüre ich immer kurz nen kleinen "Leerraum", d.h. ich ziehe erst den Sattel (ca. 1-2 mm) ohne Widerstand, erst danach geht das ganze Rad mit hoch.
Sehen tut man nichts oder kaum was, frag mich woran das liegen könnte --> vllt dämpfer zu kurz?! aber das kann ja eigentlich auch nciht sein... wisst ihr vllt was?

2. Habe ja vorne die schwarze Schale im Steuerrohr gedreht und fahre jetzt mit -1°. Fährt sich ziemlich angenehm, konnte es leider noch nicht in Wildbad testen, aber dieses Wochenende habe ich vllt die Chance dazu, wenns meine Abitur Vorbereitung zulässt... Was mir dabei aber aufgefallen ist, dass ich vorne auf der schwarzen Schale 2 kleine senkrechte Risse habe, aber es wirkt eher wie zwei lange oberflächige Kratzer. Wisst ihr, ob das was ausmachen könnte? Oder ist das einfach entstanden, weil ich die Schrauben mal zu fest zugezogen hab^^

Wär cool, wenn ihr schnell antwortet 

Grüßle


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Sind das wirklich risse in der Lagerschale?
Dann nimm das Bike und zeig es jemandem der sich damit auskennt. Wenn die Schale dir unverhofft zerbröselt und das Gabelschaftrohr blockiert, dann wirds richtig kriminell.

Zum Leerweg beim Anheben:

Irgend eines oder auch mehrere der Lager am Hinterbau haben Spiel. Lager für Lager durchgehen.
Finger drauf halten und Bike am Sattel anheben. Am Lager merkst du mit etwas Übung ob es Spiel hat. 
Fang am besten mal mit den Dämperbuchsen an. Da nudelt gerne mal etwas aus.  Ist auch kein grosser Akt. Dämpfer raus.  Beim freundlichen und kompetenten Bikehändler eine neue Buchse einpressen lassen und gut is. 

Je nach Bike und Toleranzen der Anlenkpunkte kann das schnell passieren.  Mein erstes Fully hat die Buchsen gefressen. Da war alle 3 Monate eine neue Buchse fällig.


----------



## CentraCromos (21. Februar 2012)

Steuerrohr --> übel! schnell checken lassen!

Spiel --> Meins hat pro Saison ca. 3 mal diese windigen Fox Buchsen verschlissen ist also ganz normal... Mein Tipp: Manitou Revox fahren sich über Edelstah Buchsen freuen und nur noch einmal pro Saison wechseln 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

Also wenn das jetzt ein größeres Problem sein wird, steht es fest: Niewieder Lapierre.
Ich habe seit über 4 Jahren ein Cube Flying Circus 08 und es macht alles mit, sogar den Downhill in Oberammergau und 2 Meter Drops ins Flat.
Mir reichts. Ich bin Schüler und habe nicht gerade viel Geld, es ist schon der 2. Rahmen der gerissen wäre, ****in' Lapierre!

Kann ich hier eigentlich keine Bilder anhängen oder was?! Ich hab ein paar Bilder, wo man die Risse gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal versucht 2 von den Bilder anzuhängen, hoff es hat geklappt -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

hier weitere bilder 

Jetzt könnt ihr mal eure Meinung dazu äußern 

Und gebt mir am besten noch passende Tipps, wie ich weitermachen soll in Bezug auf neuen Rahmen oder so


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Das schaut aber ehre nach Kratzspuren vom Einbau aus. Vor allem weil 2 Stück rel. eng nebeneinander liegen. 
Kann man auf Fotos aber so gut wie garnicht erkennen. 

Entweder ausbauen und prüfen ob innen auch was zu sehen ist. Dann wäre es ein Riss.  
Oder beim kompetenten Händler vorbeischauen.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

Hm, wie bekomm ich denn die Schale ausm Rahmen raus?! Die is doch da fest drinne


----------



## CentraCromos (21. Februar 2012)

Ne die is nicht fest drinnen! Muss ja zb. zum lackieren raus etc. bei mir ist sie momentan auch nicht im Rahmen

1.) Gabel raus
2.) Die 4 Schrauben vollständig raus.
3.) Vorsichtig mit 2 kleinen Holzkeilen die Aufnahmen für die 4 Schrauben auseinander spreizen.
4.) Schale nach unten rausziehen


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

jo danke man  finds echt stark, dass man hier antworten bekommt!

ehm, wenn die schale draußen ist, woher weiß ich, wie weit die wieder reinmuss? rastet die irgendwie ein oder so?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn den Rahmen nicht, aber wenn es da keinen Anschlag gibt, dann würde ich das vor der Demontage z.B. mit einem Edding so markieren, dass die Lage definiv wiederherzustellen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

Centracromos du fährst aber den rahmen oder? bzw. kennst ihn?


----------



## CentraCromos (21. Februar 2012)

Post lesen, Signatut Ja ich fahr Ihn selber wie gesagt meiner is beim Lackierer, desshalb hab ich das Ding ja selber ausbauen müssen.
Is auch kein Aufwand eigentlich man muss halt nur beim spreitzen vorsichtig sein!
Gruss Simon


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

okay gut... haja dann mach ich mich die tage mal ans werk und versuch diese Schale raus zu machen.
centracromos welche gabel fährst du? schon die manitou?


----------



## CentraCromos (21. Februar 2012)

Ne bin jetzt doch bei der 888 RC2X geblieben wegen akutem Geldmangel  Geht ja auch wirklich top das Teil mich stört halt blos das Gewicht...


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. Februar 2012)

Bin noch nich so viele Gabeln gefahren, naja ist die erste 
ja bin eig auch zufrieden, nur mein Compression Einstellknopf (oben auf linkem Steuerrohr) lässt sich nicht mehr drehen... naja ich muss bald mal nen Service machen lassen 

Ich bin echt froh, wenn ich irgendwann en neues Bike hab, was ich neu kauf und nicht gebraucht... Hopefully Tr450


----------



## CentraCromos (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn das ist, definitiv ab zum Service! Hatte meien Ende der Saison auch ich kann Dir Motopiktan in Österreich empfehlen ist zwar teuer aber Du hast danach einfach wieder ne Top Gabel gerade bei so was hochwertigem wie der 888 RC2X. Ich hab von denen auch gleich noch das Casting neu lackieren lassen sieht absolut top aus.
Übrigens wegen Wiedereinbau des Steuerrohrs, das hat unten nen Anschlag, kannst also nichts verkehrt machen!


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (24. Februar 2012)

also centracromos, jetzt brauche ich schnellen rat!!!

hab grad gabel und alles draußen, steuerrohr mit 2 holzspießchen auseinander geklemmt...
schale dreht sich locker flockig, aber da die rührt sich nur um paar mm hoch und runter!!! sag mir jetzt bloß, dass du mich verappelt hast?!
Was muss ich amchen, schnell antworten!!!


----------



## CentraCromos (25. Februar 2012)

Ähhm das Ding nach unten rausziehen, wie Solls denn sonst funktionieren 
Ich kann Dir auch gern ein Foto von meiner ausgebauten schicken...
Wenn Du die Keile als Holzspiesschen bezeichnest sind sie wahrscheinlich unterdimensioniert für die Aufgabe...

Du musst das ganze mit den Keilen schon bisschen Kraft aufwenden zum spreizen, halt vorsichtig! Zu deiner andern Frage, beim Einbau kann man nichts falsch machen da die Hülse ja unten nen Anschlag hat.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

jaja klar^^, die dinger sinn ca. 1-2 mm zu dick, und die hab ich dazwischen geklemmt...
steht jetzt schon die ganze nacht so rum -.-
aber irgendwie, will die schale nicht nach unten raus, als oben irgendwo ne gegenhalterung wäre.
wie gesagt, die schale dreht sich ja lockerflockig (also kein widerstand mehr)


----------



## CentraCromos (25. Februar 2012)

Also ich habs mir jetzt nochmal angeschaut, schon mal probiert das Ding mit +1 nach vorne rauszuziehen? So habs ich nähmlich gemacht und wenn Du mal genau auf den Fotos schaust sieht man, dass dann die "Nase" besser durchgehen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

puh, ich weiß jetzt nich, was du mit "nase" meinst^^ ich versuchs gerne nochmal, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das klappt... ich meld mich heute nochmal!


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

sooo kinder, der papa, der hats geschafft  

mein gott, endlich!!!

super centracromos, find ich top, dass du immer hilfst! 

also ich un mein dad meinen, dass seien nur oberflächige kratzer.

schaust dir mal die bilder an.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

So und wenn wir schon dabei sind, gleich noch was anderes...

Meine obere Kabelbrücke liegt direkt auf diesem Ring auf... Bei mir Acros.

Schau mal das Bild an, müsste da irgendwas dazwischen??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Zu den Rissen: Das sieht einfach nur nach kratzern aus. Ist höchstens ein Optischer mangel. Kann man ganz gut mit einem wasserfesten Eddig kaschieren. 
Zu der oberen Brücke: Das kannst du so lassen. du solltest nur darauf achten, dass die Schrauben des Vorbaus nicht unten aus der Brücke herausragen. wenn die auf die TopCap des Steuersatzes drücken, dann ist das nicht so fein.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

TopCap ist die obere Abdeckung vom Steuersatz denk ich mal, also bei mir von Acros?
Die Schrauben vom Vorbau sind ja von unten durch die obere Brücke bei Marzocchie durchgedreht, und die habe ich auch weitgehend drinnen, denke nicht, dass da was passiert. Aber danke! 

Ja da bin ja mal froh, dass mit dem Rad auch mal was stimmt 

Wegen dem minimalen Spielraum, den ich habe, wenn ich den Sattel anhebe, habe ich auch nachgeprüft, also das es die Lager des Hinterbaus sind, bezweifle ich. An der oberen Dämpferhalterung hatte es nachgegeben, weiß jetzt nicht ob das die Buchsen sind, oder nicht^^.. 
Dafür brauch man ja keinen Mechaniker, die kann ich selbst reinpressen?


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (25. Februar 2012)

Und noch was 

Is des normal, dass die Schraube leicht schräg drin is? Sieht man ja hier ziemlich gut. Also die Spacer sind nicht 1 zu 1 unter dem Deckel^^


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Fr33Rid3r schrieb:


> Wegen dem minimalen Spielraum, den ich habe, wenn ich den Sattel anhebe, habe ich auch nachgeprüft, also das es die Lager des Hinterbaus sind, bezweifle ich. An der oberen Dämpferhalterung hatte es nachgegeben, weiß jetzt nicht ob das die Buchsen sind, oder nicht^^..
> Dafür brauch man ja keinen Mechaniker, die kann ich selbst reinpressen?


Mit ausreichend handwerklichem Geschick geht das mit 2 passenden Nüssen aus dem Knarrenkasten und einen Schraubstock. Es gibt aber auch richtige Werkzeuge dazu. 
Von Reset-Racing , von Rock Shox. Das RS Werkzeug hat den Vorteil, dass man damit auch gleich die Distanzhülesn sauber aus und einbauen kann.   
Die Schraubstock Methode ist schon etwas fummelig. Und man muss schon die passenden Nüsse zur Hand haben. 
RS,  Fox und auch die meisten anderen Dämpfer haben 1/2 '' Gleitlager. Die Werkzeugen passt zu den meisten Dämpfern. 
Wie das bei BOS Dämpfern mit Nadellagern aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Fr33Rid3r schrieb:


> Und noch was
> 
> Is des normal, dass die Schraube leicht schräg drin is? Sieht man ja hier ziemlich gut. Also die Spacer sind nicht 1 zu 1 unter dem Deckel^^


 
Ist nichts weltbewegendes.  Die Kralle ist scheinbar nicht ganz gerade im Gabelschaft. Kannst du aber vernachlässigen. Die Schrauben wird ja nur gebraucht, um das Lenkkopflager speiefrei einzustellen. Wenn die ober Gabelbrücke  festgezogen ist, dann kannst du die Schrauben und den Deckel teotrtisch wieder demonieren. (Spart evl. nochmal 10 gr)


----------



## intensedrop (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

bin dringend auf der Suche nach einem Lapierre DH 230 Rahmen oder Hinterbau. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (8. März 2012)

Nun ist das Thema fast schon ausgestorben.

@ Centracromos: Hast du dein Rad jetzt wieder vom Lakierer bekommen?

Habe meine Gabel zum Servicen weggeschickt, hoffe sie kommt zum Saisonstart in Beerfelden wieder!

--> Zum Thema Spacer:
habe gerade ein älteres Bild entdeckt. Darauf zu sehen ist mein alter Rahmen mit Riss, aber es geht eher um die Spacer. Habe ja auf den anderen Bildern zuvor gezeigt, dass ich nun keine mehr zwischen oberer Gabelbrücke und Steuerrohr fahre...
Sind die Spacer von Bedeutung? Oder einfach Geschmackssache, also höhere Front?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## TomaschK (12. März 2012)

Beim Fit-machen des Bikes von einem Bekannten ist mir leider ein Haarriss am Gusset des Steuerrohrs von DH 230 aufgefallen und nun bin ich am Recherchieren ob man da eventuell noch was machen kann. Erstbesitzer ist mein Bekannter leider nicht aber manche Hersteller sind ja sehr kulant. Hat jemand Erfahrungen was man da machen könnte? Wenn ihr irgendwelche Tipps hättet würde ich mich sehr freuen. Klar ist der Rahmen schon "alt" aber schade ist es trotzdem


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (12. März 2012)

Hatte auch einen Riss an der gleichen Stelle (s.o. Bild).
Mein Radhändler vertreibt auch Lapierre und konnte mir einen neuen Hauptrahmen holen. Weiß aber nicht wie viel der kostet!

Also frag den nächsten Lapierre Händler in deiner Nähe, die sollten das klären.


----------



## TomaschK (12. März 2012)

Also ne die gleiche Stelle wars nicht, siehe Bild. Bei Händlern rechne ich mir keine großen Chancen aus weil ich mit denen bislang nichts zutun hatte und die sicher auch keine Lust haben sich um sowas zu kümmern. Wenn jemand nen guten Kontakt hätte würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (12. März 2012)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## vossi007 (14. März 2012)

da bekommt man paranoia bei den ganzen rahmenrissberichten... ;-)

was anderes: passt da auch ein 241mm daempfer rein? der orginal hat 240 mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (28. März 2012)

Jungs, was anderes nochmal...

Hab gerade keine Dh-Gabel zur Verfügung...
Kann ich eine 180-er Freeride Gabel reinmachen?? Oder sollte man das besser nicht machen?

Bitte um SCHNELLE Anwort!
Danke

Gruß


----------



## vossi007 (30. März 2012)

teste doch einfach mal...ist ne lustige kombi 180 - 230...aber in der not frist der teufel auch fliegen 


ps: der marzo-stahldämpfer ist der knüller im dh230!


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (30. März 2012)

ja das wird bestimmt lustig am wochenende in beere 
mal schaun^^ die gabel ist echt krass fluffig, aber besser als keine 

lg


----------



## _arGh_ (31. März 2012)

Fr33Rid3r schrieb:


> Nun war vorne zu lesen -1° (anstelle von +1°).
> 
> Dann habe ich alles wieder zusammengeschraubt.
> 
> Das Blöde ist nun, dass ich keinen Unterschied bemerke. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es entweder gleich geblieben ist oder sogar steiler geworden ist!



ich hab das heute mal ausgemessen: da war das verkehrt rum beschriftet: +1 hat den lenkwinkel flacher gemacht..


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (1. April 2012)

nein nicht im ernst? 
wie bitter ist denn das... also haben die franzosen hier nen fehler gemacht und einfach mal die beschriftung vertauscht


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (7. April 2012)

Hallo User,

wo bekomm ich denn Buchsen für den Dämpfer her, die in den Rahmen passen?
Hab ziemlich Spiel und denke, die sollten mal getauscht werden!

Grüße


----------



## vossi007 (1. Mai 2012)

gute frage @freerider


nächste frage: hat die sattelstütze nen durchmesser von 30.9 oder 31.9?!


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (5. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand anderes Buchsen sucht: www.huber-bushings.com Super Service 

Beträgt die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer beim DH230 241mm?

Gruß


----------



## m4Z3 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend mal nachschauen welche länge der hat... weiß es auchgrad nicht auswendig.... ach übrigens ist mein Rahmen vom Pulvern zurück


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (6. Juni 2012)

yeaaa geil, hat aufjedenfall was! was für ne gabel hast denn dran? hoffentlich auch (matt)schwarzes casting ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4Z3 (6. Juni 2012)

Hab noch keine.... meine Manitu Travis is leider hinüber... es soll aber natürlich ne fox 40 rein... bin noch auf der suche aber hier im Forum verkauft einer seine der bei mir aus der nähren umgebung kommt


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (6. Juni 2012)

edel edel, na dann viel erfolg beim ergattern des "gold"-stücks


----------



## xRS88x (10. Juni 2012)

Hy Leute !
Kumpel von mir braucht für sein 230er einen neuen Steuersatz ? 
Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen bzw. welche Maße muss er haben ? 

Greets


----------



## m4Z3 (18. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich mir auch noch einen suchen... sry kann ich nicht aushelfen grade...


----------



## m4Z3 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey, sry aber hab gesehn das du die Lager für den Hinterbau sucht? ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (20. Juni 2012)

hab alles schon geregelt! danke


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich war am Wochenende mal wieder in Bad Wildbad und hab bemerkt, dass ich dringend ne härtere Feder für meinen DHX brauch. Mein Dämpfer ist mehrmals durchgeschlagen!

Hab aktuell eine 450x3,0 drin. Der Boostvalve von meinem DHX 5.0 ist bis zur oberen Grenze mit Luft gefüllt und der Bottom Out ist auch auf maximaler Stufe!
Soll ich mir eine 500x3,0 oder doch schon eine 550x3,0 Feder kaufen?

Kann mir jemand evt. Tipps o.Ä. geben?

Grüße!


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (14. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

kennt jemand die Geometriedaten des größeren Lapierre Dh 230?
Finde nirgends etwas dazu, will meins verkaufen und brauch gewisse Maße.
Wie gesagt ich hab die größere Version also M/L!

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!

grüße


----------



## _arGh_ (14. Oktober 2012)

es gab doch nur eine grösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (14. Oktober 2012)

Nein es gab 2 Größen. Aber keine 3, wie bei den meisten Herstellern...


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Oktober 2012)

dann meinst du wohl das 08er?


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich meine das Lapierre Dh 230 
Mein Verkäufer ist ein Lapierre händler und es gab laut diesem 2 Größen^^


----------

